# Another Can You Guess the Bree’s



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd guess pekeanese, maybe some chihuahua and possible a lil wired haired-dachshund


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I will say Border terrier and something else.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I see border terrier in her but not sure what else. Definitely a cute mix.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I would say Border Terrier - maybe Cairn and Pug?


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I see border terrier in her but not sure what else. Definitely a cute mix.




I’ll tell near dinner time. I’m in eastern time zone a 

Thanks for playinf!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Border x pit


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok, so I just realized this is in the same forum I posted about Dory and I told I what she is. So here it is...

.

.

.

.

.

.




.
Dory is a Dorkie... yorkie and dachshund!
She came from an oops litter. The lady had both the dogs so she knew this to be true. The dachshund was the mom. And to be fair dorys hair does grow out like crazy and gets very long. I just couldn’t find this pics as I keep her shaved. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She sure is cute!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MollyMuiMa said:


> She sure is cute!




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

